# Stock Kernel on Custom ROM



## ROM_Ulan (Dec 21, 2011)

If you're running a custom ROM, could you run a stock kernel with it? Or would that cause issues? If so, how do you get the stock kernel, I haven't been able to find it anywhere.


----------

